# insulin with ghrp



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

hi guys

im runing now test prop 250mg eod with ghrp -6 3x100mcg /day

wondering about adding 5iu insulin before gym and 5iuafter workout..

how to mix ghrp with slin b'cos im doing 30mins space before i eat anything after ghrp shot.

and do you think adding slin is good idea .im aiming to get lean muscle and maybe lose some fat


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im not guna get into the should you or shouldnt ya.

If wanting to add slin to ghrps shoot the ghrp6 wait 15 mins shoot the slin and eat. be it at breaky or pwo is ure choice.


----------

